# Disneyland Aire



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We’re off to Europe in January and thinking we may spend a couple of days at Disneyland Paris, has anyone stayed on the aire and any tips on the best way to buy tickets.


Lynne


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

After my visit in September courtesy of my daughter and her Sky "free" tickets I wouldn't bother.

I can think of better uses for several hundred quid for a day or so.

Other than that I don't know of any cheap ticket shops like you get all around the theme parks in Florida. I think the Aire can only be paid for at the gate as the fee for day parking of a motorhome allows you to overnight until sometime the next morning.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Stanner said:


> After my visit in September courtesy of my daughter and her Sky "free" tickets I wouldn't bother.
> 
> I can think of better uses for several hundred quid for a day or so.
> 
> Other than that I don't know of any cheap ticket shops like you get all around the theme parks in Florida. I think the Aire can only be paid for at the gate as the fee for day parking of a motorhome allows you to overnight until sometime the next morning.


Thanks stanner

We have been to the Florida parks when the kids were younger , I agree with you but Lynne wants to go , I was quite shocked at the cost of a 2 day pass compared to the cost of USA .

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zepp said:


> I was quite shocked at the cost of a 2 day pass compared to the cost of USA .
> 
> Paul


So was my sister who lives an hour from Kissimmee they were more than shocked, in fact disgusted, at how much it was for so little, compared to Florida. 
When living in Florida they go regularly just for a day out - during their 12 years living here they went just the once.

It just doesn't even begin to compare - save a few more quid and go to Florida again before you deflate your dreams.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

We stayed at the aire at DISNEYLAND PARIS in August 2010 and cannot recommend it highly enough. We stayed along with a few hundred fellow motorhomers, mainly from Italy, no more than a ten minute walk from the main entrance to the theme park. It cost 20 Euros per night and was an area set aside on the main car park. You pay at the manned barrier for the first night and then pay at a kiosk for every subsequent night you stay. There is a shower/toilet block which was really busy but adequate for our needs.

Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think someone said the Aire or really the car park.!! is now €30 a night ! !!!
Its bad enough when its sunny but worse to pay all that cash on a cold, possibly rainy January.... :roll: 

Go if you have to but I think the cash might be spent better elsewhere..


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

its through the main entrance and is a car park basically, good shower block and you only pay the first night.
Most people I talked too pay one night only and nobody comes to tell you to pay the extra nights.

we had sky tickets and arrived late the first night and stayed a further two nights not a problem at all

(I feel guilty now) you watch how long it will be before I get a B*llickin* from someone

Happy days, bit it is a glorified car park no more!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> I think someone said the Aire or really the car park.!! is now €30 a night ! !!!
> Its bad enough when its sunny but worse to pay all that cash on a cold, possibly rainy January.... :roll:
> 
> Go if you have to but I think the cash might be spent better elsewhere..


Yes it is 30€ whatever the weather or time of year and when we were there the soldiers using the building as their base kept locking the doors.

PS given the way Disney rip you off for everything else I would have no compunction whatsoever about staying for more nights (if I really was forced to visit the place again).


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thanx to everyone for the advice I will try and talk her out of going 


Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I realise that Disney can do nothing wrong so far as some are concerned but all I would add is we went to Plopsaland in De Panne on the Sunday and paid full price for entry and parking for 4 adults 2 children (age 2 & 3) in 2 motorhomes. 
On the Monday we visited Disney - the 4 adults had free tickets from Sky and we only had to pay for the eldest child and parking for 2 motorhomes. My daughter and her partner both said that full price at Plopsaland was better value than "free" entry at Disney.

At Plopsaland staff made sure that all seats on rides were used and queues were kept to a minimum at Disney staff made no attempt whatsoever to ensure rides were fully occupied so that 50% of seats were (seemingly) deliberately left empty to needlessly maintain queues.

Perhaps Disney fans aren't happy unless they have had to queue for half an hour.

Plopsaland is well organised - it's a good job Disney don't organise parties in breweries.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We've been to Euro Disney five or six times since it first opened 20 years ago and we are thinking of going again next February half term for two nights / three days - the wife, children and I all love it. There are six of us and we stay in a cabin at Davy Crockett's Ranch. This works out much cheaper than 3 rooms in one of the hotels and everyone thinks it's great fun. We've also been to Florida a couple of times and if you want to spend a week or two doing that sort of holiday then it's great fun. However if you just want to do it for 3 or 4 days without all the hassle of flying then we think Euro Disney is great! We are about 90 minutes from the Channel Tunnel and then the drive the other side is 2 and a half hours so we can do door to door in less than 5 hours.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess you need the second day to manage to get a second ride?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I guess you need the second day to manage to get a second ride?


I meant to put it in my previous post but forgot - since Fastpasses were introduced we have never queued for more than a few minutes for any of the rides, even during busy times such as half terms. There is quite a lot of advice on the internet about how to maximise the advantages of the Fastpass system but the way that has always worked for us is to get to the Park early and have a plan of what rides to go on and in what order. Try to do the popular ones first making sure that the very first thing you do on entering the Park is to get fastpasses for the first of the popular rides. Then check the time window and use the passes at the earliest opportunity and get passes for the next most popular ride and so on. My wife compares it to a military exercise and sometimes questions whether we really do need to dash around in pre-planned order - I tell her that she is welcome to amble about and join the queues if she wants to or that she can stick with me and the children and not queue! We therefore do the popular rides in the morning and the less popular stuff in the afternoon.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peribro said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you need the second day to manage to get a second ride?
> ...


I thought the idea was to go there and enjoy yourself not re-fight the Battle of the Somme. 
If you really have to go to that much trouble and pay that much extra money (unless, of course, Disney happen to give those Fastpasses away FREE :roll just to get a few extra rides - I'll pass thanks.

"Disney proudly twinned with Ryanair"

No need to have "Fastpasses" at Plopsaland because the place is well organised and every ride is always fully occupied if there is any sign of a queue.

Thinking about it you have explained why Disney appear to deliberately create queues even on slow days - if they didn't create the queues they would be able to mug people into paying for Fastpasses or are they actually free?

Wow just checked and yes they are free  but you can, so it seems, only get so many each visit.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There's no limit to how many fastpasses you can have other than you can't get a fastpass for another ride until the time slot on the previous one has expired. 

Unfortunately it can resemble a battle at times, particularly because many French people appear unfamiliar with the concept of queuing - which of course is another reason to use the fastpasses.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

As already stated the 'aire' is a glorified car park but due to its closeness to the entrance it is worth the money. We went with two kids aged 7 and 9 year old and not only did we do the theme park we also went on the train at Disneyland into Paris and climbed the Eiffel Tower before returning to the 'Aire'- What a brilliant and relatively cheap way of seeing Paris with two young kids. Just a thought!!!


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

jonah999 said:


> As already stated the 'aire' is a glorified car park but due to its closeness to the entrance it is worth the money. We went with two kids aged 7 and 9 year old and not only did we do the theme park we also went on the train at Disneyland into Paris and climbed the Eiffel Tower before returning to the 'Aire'- What a brilliant and relatively cheap way of seeing Paris with two young kids. Just a thought!!!


my thoughts exactly,wife,daughter and 3 grandsons went into disneyland whilst i hopped on train into paris as theme parks are not my thing.stayed overnight in "carpark" and left in morning for our destination.showers toilets were all available. :roll:


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
If you intend going to the park for two days or more, look to buy an annual pass. The ones we have cost €159 euro each (fantasy pass) and this entitles you to visit the park for 332 days per year ( we work around the exclusion dates.

A single days combined pass (to both parks) is around €65 euro so it does make sense, added to this you get free parking saving you €30 per night ( this only applies on the second day of your first visit as you need to pay to park before you can physically buy your ticket and they won't refund you the parking.

Another great advantage of this pass is that it gives you access to the park during magic hours (8:00am) instead of the normal opening time of 10:00 and also you get 10% off all food and purchases

Lastly if you are a family of 5 , you also get a 20% discount on the tickets (as we did) bring them down to €130 euro each.

We bought them last Easter and have since used them in the park for seven days and parked for 10 nights in total ( on 3 different occasions).

Hope this helps in your decision

PS , it could make sense to buy one annual pass and this will still give you free parking and the 10% discount off purchases

Raymond


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes the aire is a car park but it serves the prupose very well.

We stayed last summer on the sky tickets and had a great day. Its not cheap but the kids loved it.

We also managed 5 rides by 11.30 with a bit of planning. This left the rest of the day free to wander around and pick off another few rides.

No point in worrying about the cost, you cant change it and it will ruin your day.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I totally agree its costs that amount of money pay or don't go, I think the car park is very adequate and also allows you to stay to watch the fireworks finale which is spectacular


----------

